# 8x30 spindle removal help request



## caveBob (Oct 20, 2014)

Recently got my first mill, it's an older 8x30 knee mill that I'm in the middle of cleaning up. Trying to remove the quill that looks like this:

Top side with C retainer clip removed




Bottom side




On the bottom there are no holes to spin the bottom outer part off with a spanner wrench, maybe this was press fit into place?

So, is the quill supposed to come out the top or bottom? No owner's manual or even make & model for this so that doesn't help. Think the bearings may be shot because although it spins, it does so roughly. Could be dislodged gunk trapped in the bearings after soaking in Purple Power cleaner.

Any ideas? Thanks...


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 20, 2014)

It looks like a BP type spindle.  Is there a set screw anywhere on the bottom to lock the nut?  Pretty sure the nut on the bottom unscrews, and the spindle comes out the bottom.  The top bearing should come out the top.  You may have to use a strap wrench or chain wrench to break it loose to unscrew the nut.


----------



## caveBob (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Jim, nope no set screw or spanner hole... that's why I was wondering if it needed to come out top side, and don't know.  I have an old rubber strap wrench I'll try.


----------



## caveBob (Oct 20, 2014)

Also, forgot to ask... if the bearings do need replacing, any recommendations? Don't know the type/# yet for the bottom bearings but quick searching the #'s from the top ones the prices ranged from $25-$200 per. Guessing type and grade and pricing are all over the map...


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 21, 2014)

I just noticed you are in Portland.  I'll send a PM to you, I have a recommendation.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 21, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## caveBob (Oct 21, 2014)

Much appreciated Jim, thanks.


----------

